# Re-waxing a Meerschaum Pipe. And general inquiries.



## vivant (Mar 17, 2009)

I have an old Turkish Meerschaum pipe that my grandfather got while he was over seas in the navy quite a few years ago. I smoke this pipe once to a few times a day and have been doing so for about 8 months. It isn't coloring at all and I'm confident the wax has simply deteriorated due to poor care.


Is re-waxing the pipe as simple as bathing it in molten bees wax? I can't seem to find any references on the internet because I'm not sure what to look for. I have found however, that excess wax will melt off if you bathe it too many times and the wax has stopped being absorbed.



Also I would like to buy a new Meerschaum pipe that I could take out and about with me, since I would be heart broken if I trashed the one that was given to me.

I'm looking for more elegantly carved pipes, I have no interest in skulls or dragon claws, and I can't tell quality pipes from poor quality pipes off of websites. I did find one pipe of a hand cupping a rose blossom that was simply gorgeous, but if you all could recommend reliable sources that would be fantastic!


RyanJames


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

vivant said:


> I have an old Turkish Meerschaum pipe that my grandfather got while he was over seas in the navy quite a few years ago. I smoke this pipe once to a few times a day and have been doing so for about 8 months. It isn't coloring at all and I'm confident the wax has simply deteriorated due to poor care.
> 
> Is re-waxing the pipe as simple as bathing it in molten bees wax? I can't seem to find any references on the internet because I'm not sure what to look for. I have found however, that excess wax will melt off if you bathe it too many times and the wax has stopped being absorbed.
> 
> ...


Some vendors sell "re-waxing" kits for meers. I remember seeing one, somewhere, but I can't recall where - sorry!

The other thing is that meerschaums are delicate creatures. Not recommended to be "taken out and about". They are more suited for indoor puffing while lounging 'afore a roaring fire kinda thing. Extreme cold (outdoors) can cause the meer to crack. And the slightest bump could, at the very least, scar the surface - if not smash it.

If you are going to get a new meer - ensure that it is a "block" carved piece. The cheaper alternatives are "pressed", i.e. leftover scrap meer powder is glued together. Supposedly both smoke the same, but only a true block meer will color properly. Unless you don't care about the coloring. There are many good meer makers, I'm sure others will chime in with recommendations.


----------



## vivant (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks RJ.

I just want to know the process of waxing really. I can buy beeswax and melt it down to liquid and then bathe the pipe if that's all that is necessary; but I want to be sure that's all that is necessary. :]


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

vivant said:


> Thanks RJ.
> 
> I just want to know the process of waxing really. I can buy beeswax and melt it down to liquid and then bathe the pipe if that's all that is necessary; but I want to be sure that's all that is necessary. :]


Meers catch color due to the wax. In simplistic terms, when you light up - the heat draws the (melted) wax in (remember, the meer stuff is porous). If you overheat the bowl, poof, it will evaporate. When finished smoking, and it starts to cool, the wax wanders its way back outward - carrying some of the tars and gunk with it. On the next smoke, the wax drops off its payload (toward the outside of the bowl) and the cycle starts over.

Logically one could simply rub some wax over the outside of the bowl and smoke normally - but holding by the shank (NOT the bowl, to avoid paw prints). After a dozen bowls the wax will be integrated into the porous bowl material. In theory.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I read something somewhere about waxing a meer. As soon as I can find it, I'll link to it.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't seem to find it. I'm pretty sure it was on a cigar website that also sold pipes. I seem to recall something about melting the wax and painting it on, then baking the pipe in the oven. I wouldn't try it this way without knowing all the details first though.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

There was a link on youtube that showed how meers are made from start to finish, including the waxing process.

You might check out Fikri Baki's pipes to see what you think. bakipipes

This site also offers works from three or four other carvers as well if you click one of the links at the bottom of the page.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

This may help. I have seen wax blocks etc on sites that sell the "carve your own meerschaum kits"


----------



## msilbernagel (Sep 10, 2009)

I know it's been a while, but for 'posterity', here's a site for reference:

I don't have enough posts to put the URL in here, so I'll break it into pieces...

meerschaumpipes [dot] com / ColorYourMeerschaum.aspx

It's titled "How To Color Your Meerschaum Pipe - MeerschaumPipes.com"

FYI - Mark


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

vivant said:


> Thanks RJ.
> 
> I just want to know the process of waxing really. I can buy beeswax and melt it down to liquid and then bathe the pipe if that's all that is necessary; but I want to be sure that's all that is necessary. :]


I have seen video of turkish carvers waxing meers. This guy had a pot that was heated over a campfire containing about 6 inches of melted beeswax. He put the pipe in the liquid wax and kept it off the bottom of the pot by gently moving it around inside the wax with a stick. He then pulled it out after about 3-4 minute using tongs of some type. He hung the pipe/braced it (minus any mouth piece, naturally) from the inside of the bowl. The process did not look that complicated.

Also, you may want to consider an African block meer for smoking outside the house. I cannot notice any difference in smoking quality between the two. if you contact me I can help you out on info for getting an African Meer, as well as a carved Turkish meer that I believe would interest you.

If you can't PM... try emailing me: kinnscience at gmail dot com


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Send a PM to IKMeerschaum, a fellow Puff member. He's in the industry and should be able to give you some decent information on the subject.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

My meer hasn't started colorizing yet, but I'm going to let it do what it wants.


----------

